# getting a dog to like water



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i have a black lab pup he's 9 months old and i can get him in the water but he wont swim when the water gets deep he turns around and heads for shallower water he doesnt mind gettin a bath he'll sit there for that but i can get him to swim and it really bothers me my last lab wouldnt get out of the water he loved it i really want this dog to hunt he has the nose and the abilits to be a good hunting dog he's not gun shy he retieves well just wont swim


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

First of all, if your location is correct and you live in NY, you're going to ruin a water dog if you've got it going into water outdoors this time of year. Wait until the water us up around at least 50 degrees for introductions of picking up bumpers/birds in running water. Running water is water the dog doesn't have to paddle in. Continually do this until the water gets up around 60 and then it works well to start with shallow throws and progressively throw them deeper so the dog has to swim just a little to retrieve it. I've had some instances where putting on a pair of waders and leading the dog out and coaxing them with a bird or a bumper works best.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

What Chaws said. Wait until the water is warm enough for you to wade into it. Pick a spot that is shallow. Then walk out there. Some dogs take right off, some need to be coaxed, never forced. It always helps if you have another dog along that already swims as that gives some competition the first time. Once he starts swiming you won't be able to keep him out.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

no i know the last time i had him in water was like september i got him late in the summer august i always like to get spring pups but it didnt work out so well


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Dick Monson said:


> What Chaws said. Wait until the water is warm enough for you to wade into it. Pick a spot that is shallow. Then walk out there. Some dogs take right off, some need to be coaxed, never forced. It always helps if you have another dog along that already swims as that gives some competition the first time. Once he starts swiming you won't be able to keep him out.


I'm not a big fan of using another dog to introduce water to a youngster especially if you see competition as a way to get the dog to be ok in the water. More times than none it causes more concern with the younger dog because of getting splashed or getting taken under. Just take it slow and steady.


----------

